# Unknown Amazon sword/Aponogeton like plant



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

My friend was searching near their river and found this plant. Does not look like anything like amazon sword or aponogeton and has no bulb otherwise. Anyone has or knows this plant?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Where, geographically, was this found?


----------



## JohannKotze (Aug 24, 2020)

It reminds me of a Plantago species. Although they’re typically emergent. This clearly looks submersed. Maybe your river is in flood...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

We're from the Philippines and clearly it haven't rained for the past 3-6 days so the river wasnt flooded.


----------



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

mistergreen said:


> Where, geographically, was this found?


The river area was kinda near the mountain and just near the forested area. The leaves also look sessile


----------



## JohannKotze (Aug 24, 2020)

SusanTheSnail said:


> The river area was kinda near the mountain and just near the forested area. The leaves also look sessile


You're right. The sessile leaves are important to note. 
It leaves me clueless unfortunately (despite paging through potential options.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

Maybe it's some type of Vallisneria😵


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Near the river or IN the river?

Kinda looks like an _Ottelia_ but the photos aren't conclusive.


----------



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

Cavan Allen said:


> Near the river or IN the river?
> 
> Kinda looks like an _Ottelia_ but the photos aren't conclusive.


Some where found near that are submerged and some were found in the river submerged. None was found flowering or emersed


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

A crinum of some sort, maybe. A flower would help a lot. Check on it from time to time when it’s flowering season.


----------



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

mistergreen said:


> A crinum of some sort, maybe. A flower would help a lot. Check on it from time to time when it's flowering season.


What I know is criniums have bulbs, and maybe is related to it somehow, a different genus?


----------



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

Yeah my friend went back and checked it was actually a young form of Ottelia alismoides, apparently they look like amazon swords when young then the leaves broaden to the shovel like shape when mature. And btw it's dead, it seems to be really susceptible to snails and light physical damage.


----------

